# Need lighting suggestions!



## Jarman46 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am running a 150 gallon, 48" long planted tank, and I was wondering if anyone could give me their suggestions for a good lighting setup. In the tank I have mostly plants that do well in any light, but I want to get some more plants that require good lighting. I also don't want to spend too much money on a setup. I'd say my max is around $150, but lower would be great. (If possible, links to actual suggested lighting equipment would be greatly appreciated.)

Thanks
-Adam


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

150 gallons are tough for that price to light mainly because of there height. But the best bang for your dollar with lighting would be with LED Lighting. 

I would start with two LED strips on 1" X 2" Channel aluminum that would be your heat sink and mounting rail. With 24" side rails your talking about investing $40.00 for that part.

The two rails would give you enough room to mount up to 24 LED's but you would not need that many unless you want to get into the higher light demanding plants. So looking at simply running 12 LED's for a starter if you go with CREE XP-G LED's with 60 degree lenses for the better penetration your talking under $60.00. 

The next item you need is the driver and if you used a Meanwell LPC 60-1400 that would run each LED at about 4.5 Watts each. These drivers are under $20.00 each at TRC. 

This gives you roughly $120 plus the cost of wire and solder. It would give you roughly 54 Watts of LED lighting that would be more powerful than a twin HO T-5 lighting fixture. In addition you would not have to worry about annual bulb changes for at least 5 years. If you needed more light than this at a later date you have the Room and capability to go as far as doubling the number of LED''s with an additional Driver on your rails and if you wanted to go extreme lighting even adding a third rail.


----------



## Jarman46 (Mar 22, 2015)

TropTrea said:


> 150 gallons are tough for that price to light mainly because of there height. But the best bang for your dollar with lighting would be with LED Lighting.
> 
> I would start with two LED strips on 1" X 2" Channel aluminum that would be your heat sink and mounting rail. With 24" side rails your talking about investing $40.00 for that part.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for taking the time to give me the suggestion. I am a complete newbie to any lighting other than the hoods with bulbs that come with the tank, so could you possibly direct me to a site where I could find all of these supplies?
Thanks
-Adam


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Rapid LED is usualy the best for CREE LED's but shopping around other sites you might be able to find a better price temporarly. LED prices are falling and it is the vendor that last reduced the price that usually has the best deal.

Rapid does offer Drivers however the selection is much better at 
http://www.trcelectronics.com/power-supply-led-lighting-signage.shtml
there prices are usually better as well but you have to weigh the savings agaist the shipping costs. Saving $15.00 on a driver if your buying one does not cover the added $20 in shipping from two vendors. But buying 2 Drivers could be a savings.


----------

